# Welcome the Hardware Teams newest member SpywareDr



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to The Hardware team congratulations SpywareDr


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*

Who?? :lol:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*

LMAO...yes indeed...WHO? That was a big oops.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*

welcome to the hardware team


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*

Welcome to the team, SpywareDr :smile:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*

Congratulations Doc. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*

Oops Teach me not to do 3 things at once


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to the Team


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you've joined the Hardware Team.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations! Welcome!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*



joeten said:


> Oops Teach me not to do 3 things at once



Now that's just good TV right there....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup never juggle,drink and walk at the same time


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Right?

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Welcome to Hardware newest member*



bassfisher6522 said:


> Now that's just good TV right there....


Joe's just showing off 'cos he can multi-task :grin:

Welcome aboard SpywareDr, good to have you here







.....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Of course I can drink and smoke until later then I need to watch the smoking


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the TSF staff! :wave: Congrats, and great job. :thumb:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome & Congratulations!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks again guys. Appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations SpywareDr :thumb:

You do a great job around the forums. Active at G2G as well.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, a contributor on many forums, probably should have been in MS support, still when I joined this place the first staff appointment was to hardware. I never get my hands dirty, thats for the plebs, patience and you will come to the top... Virtual Dr was once a great forum, lets hope we don't go that way....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations Doc, I have seen you out there and its been fun working with you!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Babbzzz, Jenae and Rich! Appreciate the kind words.  Been kicking around in BBSs/forums since back in the mid-to-late 80's when my old Hayes 300-baud (103A 300-bit/s) Smartmodem was 'the bomb' . . . and was l-o-n-g before the 'net.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A belated public welcome to Team TSF, Doc!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Bruce!


----------

